# Wo kauft Ihr Euch Wrath of the Lich King?



## Dargrimm (31. Oktober 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem *buffedCast*.

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wo und wann Ihr Euch Wrath of the Lich King kaufen werdet?
_
Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team _


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hole mir es erst mit Weihnachten.=P
Hab keine Lust auf Server Downs,Flamende Player etc. und an Weihnachten zock ich meinen Todesritter in NICHT überfüllten Höllenfeuerhalbinseln  (Beta ftw.)


----------



## Sempai02 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich mache es gemütlich über Amazon. In Ruhe nach dem Seminar um 16 Uhr zur Packstation fahren, Wrath holen und dann zu Hause installieren und loslegen. Die ersten 12 Stunden mit Megalaggs und dem einen oder anderen Serverdown überlasse ich den Leuten, denen es gefällt, in einer verschwitzten Menschenmenge nach dem letzten Exemplar zu jagen.


----------



## Yazata (31. Oktober 2008)

Fehlt da nicht eine Auswahlmöglichkeit ?
Ich hab mir am 13. und 14.11. Urlaub genommen und steh dann direkt morgens zur Ladenöffnungszeit vorm MM um mir die EE zu kaufen. Hab ich bei BC auch schon so gemacht...vorbestellen is doch viel zu unsicher...nachher zockt das noch der Postbote ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir Wrath of the Lich King bei Spielegrotte vorbestellt und drück die Daumen, dass es rechtzeitig am 13. November bei mir im Briefkasten liegt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Racer- (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr mit meinem Account gespielt. Möchte mit diesem aber wieder anfangen mit Wrath of the Lich King.
Nun zu meiner Frage. Da ich nur Classic WoW habe, wollt ich wissen ob es wieder so ne Art Battlechest geben wird, nur mit BC und WotLK.
Falls ja werde ich mir die kaufen.
mfg
Racer


----------



## MarcelT (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hols mir um Mitternacht in Bruchsal und wo ihr?


----------



## Lightlemon (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hol es mir in Dortmund Eving direkt am release tag also um 1minute nach mitternacht. Ich hab mir extra auch an den tag frei genommen. Da wird durch gezockt bis zum nächsten tag


----------



## RazZerrR (31. Oktober 2008)

in den ersten tagen werde ich es mir holen weil ich einfach die ganze woche keine zeit habe also ich denke so am 14. v 15. werde ich ess mir kaufen

ich freu mich soooo

...aber ich denke das die server schon laufen werden


----------



## RazZerrR (31. Oktober 2008)

Lightlemon schrieb:


> Ich hol es mir in Dortmund Eving direkt am release tag also um 1minute nach mitternacht. Ich hab mir extra auch an den tag frei genommen. Da wird durch gezockt bis zum nächsten tag



oh mann was gibt es doch für freaks -.-

wow ist nur ein spiel -.-


----------



## Galdos (31. Oktober 2008)

Es fehlt eine ganz wichtige Antwortmöglichkeit, denn, auch wenn heutzutage fast alles über´s Internet zu bekommen ist und vorbestellt werden kann, werden viele sich das Spiel zwar am Releasetag holen, dies aber nicht um Mitternacht tun oder per Post bekommen! Es soll nämlich tatsächlich noch Leute geben, die dafür in gewisse Läden gehen und das Spiel ganz normal kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich gehe an dem Tag gemütlich nach der Schule zum Spielehändler meines Vertrauens und kaufe das Spiel ganz normal...sollten sie noch die Collector´s Edition vorrätig haben, wird natürlich die gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dann geht´s ab nach Hause, um WotLK zu installieren, zu patchen und dann die ersten Schritte zu tun. Aber mein Volleyballtraining an dem Abend lasse ich für ein Spiel bestimmt NICHT ausfallen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## atischa (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab gerade heute festgestellt das der kleine game laden bei mir in der stadt nen mitternachtsevent macht und da ich es bei BC verpasst habe will ich das mal miterleben=)


----------



## T!tania (31. Oktober 2008)

"Direkt beim Mitternachtsverkauf"
- Menschenmassen... Leute die mich belächeln weil sich meine bisherige Raiderfahrung auf exakt 3 Stunden beschränkt... Gedränge... Am Ende doch nix mitnehmen weil die anderen die stärkeren Ellbogen haben... Endloses Schlangestehen... Menschenmassen... NEIN DANKE!

*>> "Ich habe es mir vorbestellt" <<
- Diese Methode hat sich bei BC bewährt. Pünktlich am Releasetag klingelt's an der Tür... und los geht's!*

"Irgendwann in den ersten Tagen"
- Ich denke einfach so im Laden wird es wie seine Vorgänger auch in der Anfangszeit nicht zu bekommen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Ich warte erstmal ab, ob die Erweiterung überhaupt gut wird."
- Das muß ich nicht abwarten. Was ich bisher gesehen habe hat mir gefallen. Endlich nicht mehr dieses "am A**** der Welt"-Gefühl wie in der Scherbenwelt und halbwegs realistische Chancen an den T3-Look (ein "Kindheitstraum" von mir) zu kommen, vielleicht kommt sogar wieder Classic-Atmosphäre auf.

"Mit Wrath of the Lich King hör ich auf."
- Des glaub i net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Gar nicht. Ich spiele ja auch kein WoW!"
- Wie heißts immer so schön? Nichtzutreffendes bitte streichen!


----------



## Timobile (31. Oktober 2008)

Was empfehlt ihr wo ich es sicher vorbestellen kann so dass es am 13. November im Briefkasten liegt???


----------



## Fanto-WW (31. Oktober 2008)

Hahaha!

Habe  beim Händler in meiner Stadt sogar für den Mitternachtsverkauf eine Vorbestellung gemacht!

Das wird ein Spaß! ^^

Was meint ihr ab wann die Server on sind?


----------



## Decosia (31. Oktober 2008)

Collectors Edition bei Amazon vorbestellt
Normale Ausgabe die Vorverkaufsschachtel im Mediamarkt geholt, das Spiel hol ich mir dann nachts


----------



## Ryn4tw (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde am Donnerstag in 13 Tagen gleich nach der Schule in die Stadt fahren und es mir bei Saturn kaufen :>


----------



## Flatty101 (31. Oktober 2008)

Media-Markt Köln-City und natürlich die CS-Edition  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. November 2008)

Ich oute mich mal ganz gemein als mitglied der garnicht Fraktion, da hat mein Schwarzer Gardist erstmal vorrang. Kaufen werd ichs mir jedenfalls nicht zum start, vll in einem halben Jahr um mal wieder mit meinem Hexenmeister reinzugucken. 

Bis dahin viel spass allen, und gebt Arthas dafür das er Muradin aus dem gewissen hat ordentlich eine mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (1. November 2008)

Da ich den Vorverkauf der CE auf Amazon verpasst habe (grummel), werde ich mir wohl oder übel die stinknormale Ausgabe zwischen dem 13. und den Folgetagen aus irgendeinem Saturn oder MM holen.
Da die Server vermutlich eh nicht sonderlich "spielbar" sein werden, werde ich an diesen Tagen mal wieder meine Kriegerin aus Titan Quest: IT ein wenig hochleveln.

Wenn sich dann alles wieder beruhigt hat, steige ich ganz gemütlich in WotLK ein. Letztendlich ist es, wenn auch ein verdammt gutes, nur ein Spiel.

PS: Da ich für ein Jahr mal im Einzelhandel gearbeitet habe, werde ich so etwas wie Mitternachtsverkäufe aus Prinzip nicht unterstützen. So etwas ist in meinen Augen ein absolutes Unding und Rücksichtslosigkeit pur gegenüber den Angestellten.


----------



## toryz (1. November 2008)

Hab's via Amazon bestellt...nicht aus dem Grund weil ich zu faul oder zu gierig bin. Nein weil mir 80km nur wegen einem Spiel zu fahren nicht wert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (1. November 2008)

Werds mir wahrscheinlich auch erst mit Weihnachten kaufen...dann erst mal meinen Krieger hochzocken und dann nen Todesritter machen :O


----------



## Xondor (1. November 2008)

Wie wärs mit der Antwort "am releasetag im GESCHÄFT"?
manchmal denk ichs mir schon bei diesen Umfragen


----------



## Globi (1. November 2008)

Yazata schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht eine Auswahlmöglichkeit ?
> Ich hab mir am 13. und 14.11. Urlaub genommen und steh dann direkt morgens zur Ladenöffnungszeit vorm MM um mir die EE zu kaufen. Hab ich bei BC auch schon so gemacht...vorbestellen is doch viel zu unsicher...nachher zockt das noch der Postbote ab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 / sticky

Ich hab den selben Plan!

:-)


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2008)

Ich habs mir bei Amazon vorbestellt und hoffe dass es pünktlich da ist...


----------



## Domiel (1. November 2008)

der wichtigste abstimmungspunkt fehlt!
-> direkt am release tag im geschäft

schwache leistung :-(


----------



## Domiel (1. November 2008)

Galdos schrieb:


> Es fehlt eine ganz wichtige Antwortmöglichkeit, denn, auch wenn heutzutage fast alles über´s Internet zu bekommen ist und vorbestellt werden kann, werden viele sich das Spiel zwar am Releasetag holen, dies aber nicht um Mitternacht tun oder per Post bekommen! Es soll nämlich tatsächlich noch Leute geben, die dafür in gewisse Läden gehen und das Spiel ganz normal kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau! :-)


----------



## Domiel (1. November 2008)

ich stimme erst ab wenn der punkt dabei ist..


----------



## markbergs94 (1. November 2008)

ihr könnt das mit kaufen vergessen ich downloade das^^


----------



## Taishan (1. November 2008)

Ich hab keine Lust, mich in den ersten Tagen durch total überlaufene Startgebiete zu Laggen, nur um am laufenden Band vom Server gekickt zu werden.
Da warte ich lieber noch etwas.Werde es mir zwar am 13ten hohlen aber ob ichs auch wirklich schon zogge hängt davon ab, ob das überhaupt vernünftig möglich ist (was ich stark bezweifle)


----------



## m0rg0th (1. November 2008)

Ich hab bei Gamestop die CE vorbestellt und hol mir die am Nachmittag nach der Schule ... ganz gemütlich^^


----------



## Dropz (1. November 2008)

Overnight-Express ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxxun (2. November 2008)

was is denn mit euch los?
wisst ihr noch nich das die welt am 12.11. untergeht?


----------



## Suupar (2. November 2008)

Also ich habs mir vorbestellt wenns dann ankommt werd ichs erstma installieren und nen Todesritter anfangen wenn ich merke mein hunter macht mehr fun wird der hunter bis 80 gelevelt eq gefarmt und dannnn der dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (2. November 2008)

Meine Antwort fehlt leider:
Ich werde erstmal abwarten, bis ich 70 oder Ende 60 erreicht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem wird wohl erst Moria vorher gezockt.


----------



## Fanktolas (3. November 2008)

Also ich bin ein ganz klarer Vertreter der "Am Nachmittag im beschaulichen Gamesladen vom Regal nehmen" Fraktion. Vorbestellen oder zurücklegen war schon beim ersten Addon nicht notwendig, bei mindestens zwei von den drei Saturns im Raume Düsseldorf Innenstadt hat das teil zu hunderten im Regal gestanden...


----------



## Ophios (4. November 2008)

ich hols mir beim saturn meines vertrauens zum mitternachtsverkauf 
der campingstuhl ist schon rausgesucht und ich denke mal ne thermosflasche mit glühwein drin wird mit von der partie sein schließlich wirds langsam kalt draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann werd ichs gleich installieren mal schaun wies mit den updates steht und vermutlich schlafen gehen
denn am 13. hab ich meine theorie prüfung x_X


----------



## Ollimua (4. November 2008)

Ich habe WOTLK vorbestellt, aber nicht im Laden, sondern bei meinem Bruder, der bei einer großen Elektronikkette arbeitet. So besorgt er mir schön 2 Collectors-Editions und bringt sie abends nach seiner Arbeit vorbei. Der bequemste Weg meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (4. November 2008)

CE vorbestellt bei Amazon. 
Warum? Arbeit bis 16.30 Uhr und Heimweg von gut 1. Stunde. Dann hab ich keine Lust mehr, zum Händler zu fahren.
Und mit etwas Glück kann man später auch ohne größere Probleme zocken.


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

Ich habe es bei trade-a-game bestellt, und laut hp von dennen sollte es am nächsten donnerstag zu mittag in meinem briefkasten liegen!


----------



## Rappi (5. November 2008)

Ich hole es mir irgendwann in den Release-Tagen und zwar dann wenn ich es das erste mal erblicke. Wenn es überall ausverkauft ist, dann egal, aber wenn es vor mir im Laden liegt, nehme ich es einfach mit.


----------



## Levoton (6. November 2008)

Ich hab es bei Amazon vorbestellt und hoffe das es am Tag nach dem Launch bei mir im Postkasten liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis jetzt war immer Verlass auf Amazon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (7. November 2008)

Ich werds mir direkt beim Mitternachtsverkauf bei Saturn holen.


----------



## David (7. November 2008)

Habs bei einem Anbieter, den ich hier wohl nicht nennen darf, vorbestellt.
Krieg den Key per Mail zum Mitternachtsverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (7. November 2008)

habs auch bei amazon vorbestellt die variante bei der man keine zusätzlichen kosten hat sprich warsch wirds fr-sa kommen hoffe aber am do :>


----------



## klackl (9. November 2008)

mein freund stellt sich für mic han *gg*


----------



## Lucelia (12. November 2008)

mein kumpel hat nen fantasy-laden und drückts mir ganz gechillt heut mittag in die hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IX Imago XI (12. November 2008)

Hoi
ich werds mir erst nächste woche holen weil in den ersten tagen nothrend sowieso überlaufen sein wird und nen dk wird man sowieso nich spielen können - also cd


----------



## Hochelfenfürst (12. November 2008)

Ich hol es mir gleich am 13., weil wenn ich länger warte, sind die schneller weg als ein Hase dem man zu nahe tritt.


----------



## Caßßi1 (13. November 2008)

amazon hat es pünktlich heute morgen um 8:34 Uhr geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (14. November 2008)

Hatte die Collectors-Edition bereits am Dienstag Abend zuhause liegen (:
Freischalten konnt ichs aber erst am Mittwoch Abend um 22.30

Ein Bekannter arbeitet in nem Game-Shop. Der hats mir gleich vorbeigebracht.


----------



## HexerFTW (16. November 2008)

bei amazon gekauft


----------

